# "salmo" chubby Darter



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Just wondering what size and color of the new salmo chubby darters are working well. i have used many
of them and they r pounding the eyes. Lets her of some hot colors and sizes


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I like the hot perch in the smaller size, I think it is a size 5...also any of the glow colors...When the fish hit them they really pound this lure..


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Did a search on Salmo & " Chubby Darter " several places . Can't find them . Found some Salmo lures but no Chubby .


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.salmofishing.com/

I've been using CD4's in the orange/gold metallic pattern and the big walleyes are really nailing them. Have also, like mentioned, caught fish on the hot perch color as well as the Real Roach color.

When the fish get finicky, my go to bait has been a storm wildeye jigging swim shad in the clear/chart. color. Even if they act finicky right away, I've been dropping this one down and they nail it before it even hits bottom a lot of times.


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Duckslayer , Thanks for the link .


----------

